# Completed Pen Exchange Pics Thread



## WoodLove

Hey there everyone. Im sure some of those who joined in the Pen Exchange should be wrapping up their swaps any day now. I wanted to say thank you to each of you for making this pen exchange a success. It has been my pleasure to head it up. I have started this thread so everyone can post pics of what they received in the pen exchange. I look forward to doing this again soon. Please post pics of your pen and the pen blanks you received so everyone can see the goods.... Thanks again.


----------



## longbeard

Received my pen today from Woodlove 
WOW!!! what a pen  It is a Apex with Mulberry, Redwood, Hickory Burl in the middle with my screen name tooo! 
James, you did a wonderful job, i love it. THANK YOU!!! 

hmmmm, no pic???? gimme a few


----------



## longbeard

[attachment=25893]
[attachment=25894]
[attachment=25896]

One day i will figure out how to take pics. Pics dont show it, but its an awesome looking pen.
Thanks James


----------



## WoodLove

The red is actually bloodwood, If I wrote redwood on the note i apologize. I have a pic of it i can post for ya........ There are a couple of firsts with me on this pen.... first time making a segmented blank, first time using an Apex style, and one of the first times I have carved on a pen..... but this wont be the last..... I have one Im doing for Fret440 thats gold/black for the New Orleans Saints..... 

[attachment=25907]


----------



## WoodLove

Im sure at least one one the pairs in this exchange has completed their trade...... so...... lets see those pics.. :hookup:


----------



## WoodLove

come on guys.... yall are killing me here...... show me some pens...... SOMEONE has to have completed their trade by now.....lol
Im jonzin' for some pen exchange action.....lol


----------



## healeydays

Soon, soon...


----------



## ChrisN

Don's is going out tomorrow...


----------



## DKMD

I'm getting close...


----------



## rdabpenman

Patience! Patience!
Mine was put in the mail May 31st.

Les


----------



## elnino

Got this amazing package in the mail today! 

http://i1010.Rule #2/albums/af228/mattelnino/TD/pensanddiscs009_zps25f26ce0.jpg

http://i1010.Rule #2/albums/af228/mattelnino/TD/pensanddiscs007_zpsa7c5cdab.jpg

and with the pen 6 really nice blanks! thanks so much. i have no idea how you got the Buckeye Burl/Casting done but it really is better in person my pictures are not that great! Thanks again Axeman58


----------



## longbeard

elnino said:


> Got this amazing package in the mail today!
> 
> 
> and with the pen 6 really nice blanks! thanks so much. i have no idea how you got the Buckeye Burl/Casting done but it really is better in person my pictures are not that great! Thanks again Axeman58



Wow those are nice, so nice i cant see them. :i_dunno:
 I see NOTHING!!!!!! but little boxes with a red x in them.


----------



## Wildthings

I can see them - Almost LSU colors - nice


----------



## Bean_counter

Wildthings said:


> I can see them - Almost LSU colors - nice




LSU, huh :cray: I am sure he wasn't going for that look lol JK

Anyway I received my pen(s) today from Les and wow what a beauty. I will definately let Les put up a pic of what he sent me so everyone can drool. :irishjig: Les has great photography skills.


----------



## rdabpenman

Just wanted to be sure I understand the rules.
The rules state that;
"Once the exchange has been made and both parties have their pens and blanks post pics in a new thread."
I take it that this means no photos would be posted until both parties have received their pens and blanks?

Les


----------



## WoodLove

yuppers..... thats what was stated.... but if yall wanna switch things up thats fine. Im easy going..... As long as pics are posted of the exchange, which is the main thing..... well, and to push yourself and have fun with it.


----------



## healeydays

I'm holding photos till Wildthings gets ready to ship...


----------



## rdabpenman

Me too, I'm going to hold my photos until I get Bean_counter's, then we can both post our photos at the same time.

Les


----------



## Wildthings

healeydays said:


> I'm holding photos till Wildthings gets ready to ship...



mumblemumblemumble ----- I gotta get that casting done!!!! note to self


----------



## Mrfish55

I was hoping to ship today, but had some family stuff to deal with, it will go out next week.


----------



## WoodLove

Mrfish55 said:


> I was hoping to ship today, but had some family stuff to deal with, it will go out next week.



your tracking of the package I sent you shows that it cleared Canada customs yesterday..... I hope you like the pen......


----------



## Jdaschel

elnino said:


> Got this amazing package in the mail today!
> 
> http://i1010.Rule #2/albums/af228/mattelnino/TD/pensanddiscs009_zps25f26ce0.jpg
> 
> http://i1010.Rule #2/albums/af228/mattelnino/TD/pensanddiscs007_zpsa7c5cdab.jpg
> 
> and with the pen 6 really nice blanks! thanks so much. i have no idea how you got the Buckeye Burl/Casting done but it really is better in person my pictures are not that great! Thanks again Axeman58



Awesome Looking Pen Axeman! Hmm but that blank look familiar. LOL Great job on it. The wood is actually maple burl.


----------



## Mrfish55

My package arrived today but I will wait till I ship mine before I open it.


----------



## AXEMAN58

I returned from work today to a very nice surprise box from elnino. Enclosed in the package were a number of very nice pen blanks (way more than the 2 stated in the rules), and a very impressive Gunmetal Cigar done in Kingwood, and finished in what I'd say is CA. This is a very impressive pen, and the finish is top notch. Thank you Matt for an over the top exchange.

[attachment=26483]

Thanks again Matt :hatsoff::hatsoff:


----------



## elnino

glad you like it i included a bit of bloodwood, maple, and aluminium and figured we could both make some segemented blanks up using all three materials and see how they turned out! hopefully that will inspire you and me to more design possibities!


----------



## DKMD

I got a great looking pen and some awesome blanks from fitty today. Looks like cocobolo/olive/rosewood burl to me... Whatever it's made from, it's a sweet pen! Thanks, Marc!


[attachment=26531]

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## WoodLove

thats a sweet looking pen my friend. the blanks are super nice also.


----------



## fitty

Glad you like it, your guess are correct on the wood.

Here is the pen I received in returned. Curly Narra and Lignum Vitae with aluminum segments, which turned out beautifully. Spent three days playing the ponies with my grandfather and broke even, so I'd have to say it's my new lucky pen. :)



DKMD said:


> I got a great looking pen and some awesome blanks from fitty today. Looks like cocobolo/olive/rosewood burl to me... Whatever it's made from, it's a sweet pen! Thanks, Marc!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## WoodLove

Hey everyone. Im sure by now those awesome pen designs are pretty much done, and the package is on the way to your exchange partner. I am going to extend the deadline a few days to give the post office time to deliver your packages. That being said, please do everything possible to get your pics poted by June 30th. I would like to say thank you so much for being a part of this pen exchange and allowing me the priviledge to head this up.

I might see about doing a bowl exchange next........ what do yall think about that?


----------



## ChrisN

I got my pen from Don today. Very nice, and it came with a nice case, too! I'll try to get pics posted soon!

:edit:

Pics are here!

First up, the pen...
[attachment=26789]
[attachment=26790]
It is a Rhodium Jr. Gent rollerball with a "Starry Night" by Van Gogh inspired blank. BTW, nice pen case!

Next, the blanks...
[attachment=26791]
Alumilite, Cigar, ??? (Playing card) ???, PA State Coat of Arms, and an Acrylic blank.

I enjoyed this pen swap very much!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Carl Fisher

Here is the pen I sent to Andrew M. He received it today and asked that I post pictures.

It's not wood, but it is a blank cut from a full cast brick I received from Jonathon Brooks (casting guru extraordinaire). I chose this material for it's ability to stand out and be memorable to Andrew years down the road.

The pen started out life as a Ligero Rollerball kit. After the main body was done, I turned attention to both finial ends. Each end was replaced with excess blank material. It's the first time I've done a full finial replacement on both ends of this kit, so in the spirit of of the PITH I pushed my limits what I could do with this pen kit and material.

Enjoy :)

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## longbeard

fitty said:


> Glad you like it, your guess are correct on the wood.
> 
> Here is the pen I received in returned. Curly Narra and Lignum Vitae with aluminum segments, which turned out beautifully. Spent three days playing the ponies with my grandfather and broke even, so I'd have to say it's my new lucky pen. :)
> 
> 
> 
> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got a great looking pen and some awesome blanks from fitty today. Looks like cocobolo/olive/rosewood burl to me... Whatever it's made from, it's a sweet pen! Thanks, Marc!
Click to expand...


Nice looking pen. Exactly what i was going for but couldnt get a straight hole thru the blank to save my life.


----------



## healeydays

Wow, that is a beautiful pen.


----------



## longbeard

All the pens shown so far are sweet. All different, great job everybody.


----------



## Andrew M

Kudos to Carl for going over the top and making such an awesome pen. It will be forever treasured and showed off!


----------



## WoodLove

I received my pen from Longbeard in the mail today.... Im blown away at how beautiful this pen is...... and the pen blanks are just as spectacular.... the pen is segmented and appears to be Padauk and maple..... Ill let Longbeard confirm that though. the Pen blanks are Bocote, cherry burl, Australian burl, red cedar, and the other three we werent positive but I believe there are two oak burl and a curly walnut..... Thanks so much for everything Longbeard, it's absolutely awesome......

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Bean_counter

That pen is stunning


----------



## longbeard

WoodLove said:


> I received my pen from Longbeard in the mail today.... Im blown away at how beautiful this pen is...... and the pen blanks are just as spectacular.... the pen is segmented and appears to be Padauk and maple..... Ill let Longbeard confirm that though. the Pen blanks are Bocote, cherry burl, Australian burl, red cedar, and the other three we werent positive but I believe there are two oak burl and a curly walnut..... Thanks so much for everything Longbeard, it's absolutely awesome......



Thanks guys
The pen is curly maple on the ends and burmese rosewood in the middle with aluminum from a can in between the two ( will use thicker next time ) Has 15 coats of med ca, started with wet 400gt then MM finished with Novus #3 then #2 for polish.
If you notice the cap curly maple ends, i almost ruined the maple. I always clean my blanks with DNA before the finish, was not thinking a bit about the rosewood bleeding to the maple. Originaly the cap was to be the reversed of the bottom( we'll not go there ) I started of with design similar to the other pen in this thread with a diamond look in the middle, ( not there either ) so i decided to keep it simple with straight lines.
Glad you like Jamie, I had fun with it........................................sorta  It was fun
My first seg pen i used purple and black acrylic with stainless steel washers in between on a chrome slimline, 4 acrylic pieces with 3 washers on each end, still have it too.


----------



## davebug

Here is the pan and the blanks I received from Erik (Viorato). He mentioned he is new to casting and included a a few of his blanks he made, they look excellent by the way. I could guess what some of them are but I will let him chime in.

[attachment=26971]

[attachment=26972]

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## sbwertz

Here is the pen I made for NYWOODTURNER. The PO says it was delivered yesterday, and I know he is working killer hours, so I'll post this pic. It is mulberry crown inlayed with turquoise on a Jr. Gent 1 in chrome.

Sharon


----------



## sbwertz

Here is the pen I sent NYWOODTURNER. Scott is working really long hours right now and asked me to post the picture for him. 

This is wood from a mulberry crown infilled with turquoise on a chrome Jr Gent. 
I also sent him a selection of southwestern wood blanks.


----------



## WoodLove

I was getting ready to go run errands until the mailman came by and left me a package. When I opened it I was in awe. I pulled out 4 very nice pen blanks of FBE, spalted cypress, YCB, and what I am guessing is mahogany....... but wait, there's more.....

I remove a second box and when I open it up im left speechless...... here is a beautiful YCB topped presentation box..... and insid I find a beautiful YCB / black cast resin, 24kt Polaris twist pen. 

The real suprise came when I looked and the bottom of the box, and there for all eternity is a engraving commemorating this pen exchange.

I will cherish these wonderful items forever. Dave, these are absolutely beautiful thank you so much. It's definitely over the top. 

[attachment=26980]

[attachment=26981]

[attachment=26982]

[attachment=26983]

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ChrisN

Wow, that box is very nice! I like the engraving, too. Oh, and the pen is nice too! :)


----------



## WoodLove

I am posting pics of the pen I sent to Mr fish55 (Dave) for the pen exchange. The pen is an Apollo Infinity made from camphor burl. I inlaid some turquoise as a "vein" running through both halves of the pen. I failed to take pics of the pen blanks I sent him, but if I recall correctly I know one was mulberry, and the others Im drawing a blank. (pun intended)

[attachment=27054]

[attachment=27055]

[attachment=27056]


----------



## healeydays

Nice looking pen...


----------



## WoodLove

hey guys heres an updaate...... I hope I got this right but from what I could see the following members still have yet to post a pic of their pen: Alexdom_89 - ssgmeader, Vern Tator - Wyowoodworker, Healeydays-Wildthings, Chir N, davebug, rdapenman- Bean Counter, NYWoodturner. If I missed someone or you have completed your pen exchange please post the pics.

I would like to say thanks for making this pen exchange such a success and strecthing your penmaking skills and abilities. 

Be Blessed, Jamie


----------



## Mrfish55

Thanks for posting pics Jamie, it is a very nice pen and the camphor smells fantastic, blanks were camphor,maple and mulberry.


----------



## Bean_counter

My pen is in transit to Les, but the wife sent it 1st class mail so it might be August before he gets it lol


----------



## Carl Fisher

I still have to take pictures and post the pen that Andrew M sent me. I've been using it daily so I keep forgetting to actually take a picture of it :)


----------



## davebug

WoodLove said:


> hey guys heres an updaate...... I hope I got this right but from what I could see the following members still have yet to post a pic of their pen: Alexdom_89 - ssgmeader, Vern Tator - Wyowoodworker, Healeydays-Wildthings, Chir N, davebug, rdapenman- Bean Counter, NYWoodturner. If I missed someone or you have completed your pen exchange please post the pics.
> 
> I would like to say thanks for making this pen exchange such a success and strecthing your penmaking skills and abilities.
> 
> Be Blessed, Jamie



I posted a picture of the pen and blanks I received back on page 4, maybe I misread and was supposed to post pics of the pen I made not sent. In any case I will post some pics of the pen that I made for Viorato and guess save him some work on his end lol. I didn't take pics of the blanks I sent and only remember what one of the blanks was sort of, it was a unknown burl, a lot of help I know. 

Any way this is the pen I made for him it is a streamline American roller ball in kingwood. It was my first attempt at a capped pen as well as my first go at a pen that needed a tenon.


----------



## ssgmeader

I was waiting for Alexdom_89 to confirm that he had received the pen I sent him first but I can post a pic of what I sent. 

[attachment=27060]
[attachment=27061]

I tried turning a Retro roller ball with a Honey Comb cast blank from Healeydays, I jumped the gun and assembled the pen cap and then blew through 3 other blanks trying to complete the body. (Only my second time ever turning acrylic) SO after all that I attempted to complete the pen with a Presimo style feel (the ones that have metal caps) So I used Cherry Burl that I picked up from Sprucegum in VT, (my first time processing a burl from scratch) And this is what I came up with. not ideal by any stretch but I learned a lot while constructing it.

I sent him Ziricote blank
Cherry Burl (that I had cut and processed)
Curly Cherry
Curly Maple

I'll post what Alexdom_89 sent me tomorrow when I have better light.









View attachment 89953

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## alexdom_89

Thank you very much ssgmeader I just opened it up and pictures don't do this pen justice!!


----------



## healeydays

I haven't posted pictures of what I sent yet as I'm waiting for Wildthings to be able to finish his pen.


----------



## ssgmeader

alexdom_89 said:


> Thank you very much ssgmeader I just opened it up and pictures don't do this pen justice!!



Thank You, glad you like it, even though it wasn't exactly what I was aiming for.


----------



## Final Strut

Man these pics are killing me. My lathes are still sitting stored away awaiting for their new home to surface. You guys are all really stepping up to the challenge yourself nature of this swap. it is really nice to open this thread and see al those that have tried something new and the as always superior work that everyone is sending out.


----------



## Viorato

Well , I guess Davebug saved me the trouble of uploading pictures LOL he uploaded the pen I sent him and the one he sent. Dave is a beginner and actually the pen he sent me was his 4th one ever , which looks very nice(see picture) . Great job Dave keep it up, exchange was really fun and a great experience looking forward to the next one. 

Cheers
Erik


----------



## rdabpenman

This is what I sent to Bean_Counter (Michael).
A Sierra Titanium Gold/Black Titanium with Pheasant Feathers that I cast in PR and one of my 25-06 Rifle Cartridge pens with Moose antler along with a selection of pen blanks and a SS Braided Cable blank I cast.
I just received Bean_Counters package today.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04259Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/2506MooseRifleScopeClipCustom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/17B-RingNeckedPheasantCustom.jpg

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Les both pens and the blanks were wonderful and I had a great time doing this. Both pens went into my personal collection. Once I get bak home I'll upload pics if the pens I sent you.


----------



## healeydays

Wow Les, another couple great pens.

Mike B


----------



## ssgmeader

Yeah you always hope to get paired with Les in one of these swaps. Such quality workmanship.


----------



## Bean_counter

Ok I just got back from out of town and told Les I would get the pics of the pens I sent him for the exchange. I also had Les take the pics, bc he is a pro at that too 


The first 2 are cigar pen and pencil sets made from Bastogne walnut. The next one is a sierra with a red honeycomb blank I got from healeydays. very cool blanks. Hope you like them Les

[attachment=27469]
[attachment=27470]
[attachment=27471]
[attachment=27472]
[attachment=27473]

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rdabpenman

You did the Bastogne walnut justice with a great finish!
These will be put into my private collection.
What did you use for a finish on these?
Great group of blanks too.

Les


----------



## Bean_counter

rdabpenman said:


> You did the Bastogne walnut justice with a great finish!
> These will be put into my private collection.
> What did you use for a finish on these?
> Great group of blanks too.
> 
> Les



Thanks Les, glad you like them... Finish on the walnut was CA buffed down to 12,000 and plastic polish. I love the glass look


----------



## ssgmeader

Bean_counter said:


> Ok I just got back from out of town and told Les I would get the pics of the pens I sent him for the exchange. I also had Les take the pics, bc he is a pro at that too
> 
> 
> The first 2 are cigar pen and pencil sets made from Bastogne walnut. The next one is a sierra with a red honeycomb blank I got from healeydays. very cool blanks. Hope you like them Les



looks like you had some better luck with the Honeycomb blanks, and tips tricks you picked up that you'd care to share? They do finish very nicely though don't they.


----------



## Bean_counter

Adrian what problems were you having???


----------



## healeydays

Adrian was having tear out problems and it seems to be when your tool catches an edge of the honeycomb which is nomex. Those blanks can be a little touchy. I am playing around with the formula to make them a hair softer, but I don't want them to be too soft.

The red ones seem to cut nicer than some, but just did a couple honey colored ones the other night that turned out ok.


----------



## Bean_counter

I use carbide if that is any help. No tear out problems on my end. there were a couple of bubbles that needed to be filled with CA, but once done you have to really look for them. I did send Les a gray one so maybe he can give it a shot also.


----------



## Wildthings

First of all I would like to thank healeydays for his patience with me in getting his pen to him. My 4 week turnaround here at work ending up going 7 weeks and everybody is strung out including me.

Anyway I got an awesome cocobolo cigar pen from him. Never have seen one with these colors and one of the honeycomb blanks and a sweet gum ball blank which I have already turned into a pen LOL

What I sent him was just a bunch of scraps made into something that uses a pen cartridge to write with. Hope you enjoy it!

Barry

[attachment=27615]

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## healeydays

This is a beautiful pen. This is one I am going to add to my collection.

This is the pen I sent him. It is one of the nicest pieces of cocobolo with multi colors.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## sbwertz

Received this beautiful mango pen from NYWOODTURNER. Also five gorgeous blanks and a leather box. 

Thanks Scott. I will proudly add this to my collection.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Bean_counter

That is a beautiful pen


----------



## vanngo5d

I received this great looking segmented fountain pen Jr. Gent 2 from Chris N. and some great blanks to go with it,
I've been a little behind in taking pictures so after finally getting pictures to show it off. 

I like how he added the top and bottom finals to the pen to match all the way through.

Thanks for a great addition to my collection,

[attachment=28921]
[attachment=28922]
[attachment=28923]

Don Vann (vanngo5d)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

